# New Redington Red Start Fly Rod's $39



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Sierra Trading Post has Redington Red Start fly rods from 5WT to 8WT for $38.95. Not bad for starting out. 

One of the 6/7WT rods is 10'... 

Oh, and Redington rods have a lifetime unconditional warranty ($20 replacement shipping cost or something like that).


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

how do these Redstarts handle.. I like a fast 8 weight. I like that 2 piece rod... better than 4 peice ....


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I really don't know about the Red Start--I would imagine for somebody starting out it would work well. I have a Red Fly which is a 7WT 9'6" pole. It is a lot nicer than i expected. The handle isn't the most comfortable handle, but it works.

Ya I haven't found a travel rod I fell in love with, but I am sure they are good ones out there.


----------



## binkley (May 1, 2001)

Salesman at Jay's told me that Redington is the only fly rod manufacturer that has an over the counter return policy. You just take it back to the store and get a new one I guess.

Bink


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Wow that is a good return policy. I should give Jay's a call.


----------

